# Complete Noob...



## MAXXTRAX77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello guys, new to the forum. Been looking around, appears to be a lot of knowledgeable members. Hopefully you can answer some or all of my questions. It would be greatly appreciated! I bought my first Stingray early this week. I am planning on redoing everything on it. But it won't be to its original state. This may bother some members, but I want to toss some white walls on it. And either a candy burnt orange, or a candy green on it for paint. I will be painting the logos back on. Seat will be re upholstered, probably black with the racing stripes, or ribbed white.  

Anyways, seller dropped this off to me on Monday. 
















The frame is in good shape, no dents, bends. Just a bit of rust, but I will sand/fill that in. Work in a body shop so it won't be an issue. The chrome isn't in to bad of shape, but I am going to have it re-dipped. I am wanting to put fenders on it. But I am not quite sure if they will mount up without modification? Does the front one mount to the bottom of the headset tube/fork? I've seen some fenders with just a hole, and others with a mount? I've got the bike almost completely stripped down. The bearings look to be in great shape. No rust at all. The grease has just dried up, need to work that out of the centers yet. What would be needed to toss a stick shift on to this bike? Where can one buy original pedals and grips? Thanks!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome! The bike will look really sharp when you're done! There is a "wanted" thread here you can post a wanted ad for needed parts, or ebay may have them listed. Post "after" photos in the sting ray thread when your done.


----------



## pangloss (Mar 6, 2013)

That should be a fun one! Regarding the stick shift, all it takes is deciding what type of gears to use (internal hub or the cassette...) and finding the right wheel/hub and shifter. (There are other little peripheral pulleys and clamps needed for both setups as well.) I built a stingray type bike out of a 24" Schwinn and used a 3 speed coaster brake hub. Enough gears to get around without all the cables going up to the bars for brakes.
Have fun!
Troy


----------

